# Lincolnshire photos!



## editor (Sep 12, 2006)

Some more pics for your viewing pleasure:







Twenty photos showing the unspolit beauty of Stamford, Lincolnshire - apparently known as 'the finest stone town in England.






Also some snaps taken around Spalding and Surfleet Seas End -  supposedly the spot where the Midlands begins (i.e. if you're south of Spalding, you're a southern softie, or summat).





Last up, there's some photos of Heckington Windmill, which has the honour of being the last remaining eight-sail windmill in Britain.

Eme made some lovely scones with some flour ground at the mill!

(once again peeps, please PM me any typos/cock ups -thanks!)


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 12, 2006)

I often get bulbs from Spalding...some of the best bulb fields are around that area


----------



## soulman (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## chio (Sep 12, 2006)

I always thought Stamford was in Rutland... you learn something new every day!


----------



## fen_boy (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm from spalding - I used to work at the thatched pub on the river in the picture
. 
The old brick building in the first photo is called ascoughfee hall (I think it's that anyway it's from a different angle than I'm familiar with)

You haven't got a photo up of it, but the hospital is a great building - like a nightmarish faux-gothic mental asylum - I was born there.

If you follow the river glen from surfleet seas end to surfleet you go right past my dad's house.

And it's all in East Anglia


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2006)

fen_boy said:
			
		

> The old brick building in the first photo is called ascoughfee hall (I think it's that anyway it's from a different angle than I'm familiar with)


I wondered about that but after looking it up couldn't find any photo that matched.






			
				fen_boy said:
			
		

> And it's all in East Anglia


Eh? My map said Lincolnshire....


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 12, 2006)

Great photos, including






a complete "unmodernised" George Goldie!     

He really could design some spectacularly ugly buildings for Catholic congregations.   I suspect getting something highly conspicuous to outdo the Anglicans was often part of their reason for choosing him.  
(Although the protests at the opening of St Pancras, Ipswich - possibly the last anti-Catholic riot on English soil - suggest  he might have overdone it that time ).


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 12, 2006)

fen_boy said:
			
		

> The old brick building in the first photo is called ascoughfee hall (I think it's that anyway it's from a different angle than I'm familiar with)



Impostor 

It's over thirty years since I was dragged to Spalding to visit a friend of my grandmother, but I still remember those Rocky Horror Almshouses around the corner from her.  (They were much sootier back then.)

Quick Googling suggests they are Gamlyn's Almshouses.



> Church Street, reached by crossing High Bridge, has notable 18th century houses which include Wisteria Lodge built in 1792 as well as the attractive Gamlyn's Almshouses - William Gamlyn founded the charity in 1590 and the present alms houses were rebuilt by William Todd in 1844.





> Sir John GAMLYN founded almshouses in Spalding in 1650. These were rebuilt in 1844 for 34 men and women. Each inmate received 3s. 6d. weekly in 1900, along with one ton of coal each year.


----------



## fen_boy (Sep 13, 2006)

lang rabbie said:
			
		

> Impostor
> 
> It's over thirty years since I was dragged to Spalding to visit a friend of my grandmother, but I still remember those Rocky Horror Almshouses around the corner from her.  (They were much sootier back then.)
> 
> Quick Googling suggests they are Gamlyn's Almshouses.



Yes you're right and I am wrong - I thought it looked the wrong shape - I tend to avoid going back if I can so it's all a bit hazy


----------



## fen_boy (Sep 13, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Eh? My map said Lincolnshire....



Spalding is in the South Holland district of lincolnshire which in my book is East Anglia as it's still in the fens. Stamford isn't though.


----------

